# Back up bass plan



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Me and a buddy set out Friday determined to feed our addiction of fishing. The plan was sheepshead at the Destin bridge, but due to the lack of bait at all of the bait shops, we opted for our usual backup plan. Golf course bass fishing. When it is raining and there is no bait available or if you get skunked, the golf course bass always help the addiction till the next planned fishing trip. It makes me really appreciate the area we live in because I can catch fish any time I want, may not be the ones I plan on but still very fun.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

cool...nice fish!


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

what golf course lets you fish their ponds?


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

I am sure most do not let you but the one I go to has signs all over that say catch and release only. To me that means fish on. But if I know there are fish there, I am dropping a line no matter what.


----------



## OutDoors118 (Oct 27, 2011)

haha nothing wrong with catching those golf course fish. I do it all the time, they are just fun to catch.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice catch. Better than nothing and sitting at home having withdrawals like me, lol.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

the reason i ask is because i have called and asked a couple courses if i could fish their ponds and have been told no.


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

The place I go to rymes with Maytowne. It is somewhere off of 98 in between Sand Destin and Santa Rosa Beach. It has a marina and its own bait shop that sells shrimp and shiners for those bass. You can also go there and get a good lobster dinner or a steak. I promised a buddy that I would not give away any secret spots. But like I said they have signs that say "catch and release only". If you need more hints you can PM me and I will not feel guilty about it.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

punkfishking said:


> The place I go to rymes with Maytowne. It is somewhere off of 98 in between Sand Destin and Santa Rosa Beach. It has a marina and its own bait shop that sells shrimp and shiners for those bass. You can also go there and get a good lobster dinner or a steak. I promised a buddy that I would not give away any secret spots. But like I said they have signs that say "catch and release only". If you need more hints you can PM me and I will not feel guilty about it.


LOL! :thumbup:


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

lol i think i can figure it out lol. i usually fish on base, but the lakes are becoming really popular so im trying to find other places to fish from the bank. i catch adn release all the time anyway. only time i keep is when i go to leon brookes heins


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

punkfishking said:


> The place I go to rymes with Maytowne. It is somewhere off of 98 in between Sand Destin and Santa Rosa Beach. It has a marina and its own bait shop that sells shrimp and shiners for those bass. You can also go there and get a good lobster dinner or a steak. I promised a buddy that I would not give away any secret spots. But like I said they have signs that say "catch and release only". If you need more hints you can PM me and I will not feel guilty about it.


I remember a few years ago someone posted a report about catching some nice bass on a golf course in Tiger Point i believe. Next time he went there he had a bunch of company and they if I remember right shut it down for fishing so I would be careful what you say on a public forum. Don't take much of people littering or having 15 people standing next to a pond drinking beer at a golf course to bring that to an abrupt stop. And it's Baytowne, beautiful place.


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

The way they have it set up is a bit different than just a golf course. It is a huge resort property with several hotels and a ton of rental condos and houses. I mean for christs sake they have a bait shop on the property that sells live fresh water bait. There are automatic fish feeders on some of the ponds. Anyone can go on the property. Like I said before I would not give up a secret spot, but this is no secret. I take my kids out there and fish. You do not have to actually fish on the 9th hole or anything, just drive around and you will see a ton of ponds. I am not saying you have to give GPS numbers or anything but it is just a common coutesey to share a little info with other fishermen or fishewomen. Just remember who said the actual location, not me.


----------

